# Meet Briggs.........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This is Briggs..... He was at the APA and down to his final 2 hours.......He is so sweet..... He is Hw positive..........  
It's a good thing IM not fostering him...It would be a fail foster.........


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! Holy wow


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Briggs is a very handsome handsome hunk of gold! Can't believe someone didn't snap him up in a heart beat. He has a wonderful happy face.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how anyone gave him up! He's beautiful. Once his treatment is done, he'll be adopted in no time!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

he looks like a bear,he's gorgeous.He makes me think of Cosmo,in a lighter color.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I JUST saw him on Petfinder! He's beautiful, really glad you guys got him before it was too late!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is so beautiful!!! So lucky to have been saved.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy! He looks like a real sweetie too!


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

He is sooo beautiful and looks like such a sweetheart sitting there so nice.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Mary he is absolutely gorgeous and when I come out there in May, and if he is still there, I am bringing him home with me for Brinks to play with. He is just a handsome teddy bear. Just gorgeous. Imagine that poor guy being put down. What a tragedy it would have been. One handsome boy. I seriously will take him home with me when I come out there if he is not taken.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna, he is so sweet.. and such a goof ball...........


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rut roh...good thing he's not in CT either...:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Whooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa ... he's gorgeous! Glad he's safe & sound. Hope his HW treatment goes well.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

What a great smile! The way he holds himself says it all. Typical, wonderful golden.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

He's gorgeous, amazing how anyone could even contemplate having him PTS. Sounds like he has a lot of interest though. Great news for him.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow Mary hes gorgeous... I couldnt foster him either...lol...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Donna, he is so sweet.. and such a goof ball...........


Well then Mary, he would fit right into the scheme of things here with Brinks and with Barney. You know what a goof ball Barney is.:bowl: :bowl: He is a handsome handsome boy.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

OMG Mary he is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the big block head. He will find a forever home quick I'm sure!!! Hope HW Treatment goes well.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well it looks like Briggs needs a foster home for the weekend, so it looks like hes coming to Camp Maggie's.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Well it looks like Briggs needs a foster home for the weekend, so it looks like hes coming to Camp Maggie's.


LOL.....AAHH, the Land of Rescue and no foster homes! Isn't it grand!! 
Good Luck. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LoL..... I think Briggs will learn real quick how Maggie runs Camp...:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> LoL..... I think Briggs will learn real quick how Maggie runs Camp...:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


I think you need to get one of those drill sargent hats along with a whistle and take a photo Magg's with that stuff on and title it, Camp Maggie's, Where its Learn Easy or Maggie's Way!!!! LOL!!! :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LOL......................Most of them get it within the first 10 minutes.........


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> LOL......................Most of them get it within the first 10 minutes.........


This is true Mary from what you have said in the past. But you know, there are always a few blockheads in the bunch. LOL!!! I mean Barney would take an eternity I think to get it, although he did learn rather quickly who was boss here with Brinks. LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We will see what he does...I did take Maggie to meet him last night......and he got the Maggs treatment right off the bat when he tried to jump on her..... he became very gentle after that...... And you know Maggs she will patrol the pack to make sure everyone is being treated fair.....lol..........


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> We will see what he does...I did take Maggie to meet him last night......and he got the Maggs treatment right off the bat when he tried to jump on her..... he became very gentle after that...... And you know Maggs she will patrol the pack to make sure everyone is being treated fair.....lol..........


Oh so very very true. Now make sure you have the camera ready. I can just see her surveying her troops in action. LOL!!!! Let me know when she decides to address her troops. LOL!!!:


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG he is soo handsome... So since he is coming to your house.. Is he gonna be another foster flop... Smoochies to him


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenPaws2 said:


> OMG he is soo handsome... So since he is coming to your house.. Is he gonna be another foster flop... Smoochies to him


NO.... I would and trust me theres a line of ppl who want to foster him, but I cant keep him......:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> NO.... I would and trust me theres a line of ppl who want to foster him, but I cant keep him......:uhoh: :uhoh:


thats a bummer i am sure a dog that adoreable will get adopted fast


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> NO.... I would and trust me theres a line of ppl who want to foster him, but I cant keep him......:uhoh: :uhoh:


Seems like you've said that before, though.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

You can just fly him out to me..... I just love the look on his face in the last picture.....he's gorgeous....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Seems like you've said that before, though.....


Your right I have ...BUT.. we will have to move .... He is coming over for the weekend...... I will post some pictures tonight....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Mary he is absolutely gorgeous and when I come out there in May, and if he is still there, I am bringing him home with me for Brinks to play with. He is just a handsome teddy bear. Just gorgeous. Imagine that poor guy being put down. What a tragedy it would have been. One handsome boy. I seriously will take him home with me when I come out there if he is not taken.


Briggs & Brinks - the Double B!!! Has a definite ring to it Donna.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I bet he doesnt last long......


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> You can just fly him out to me..... I just love the look on his face in the last picture.....he's gorgeous....


You've said that before too, Rick. *cough* Cosmo *cough


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I could have kept Beamer or Lexie...............


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He is really a good looking doggie! I can't imagine why anyone let him go.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

He was found running around a grade school, trying to play with kids.... he was picked up and at the apa for 14 days and no one claimed him and he had no microchip


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> He was found running around a grade school, trying to play with kids.... he was picked up and at the apa for 14 days and no one claimed him and he had no microchip


If there is one National Movement I'd like to see get started for Golden Retrievers (other than rescue) it would be a national drive to get all Goldens Microchipped.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> If there is one National Movement I'd like to see get started for Golden Retrievers (other than rescue) it would be a national drive to get all Goldens Microchipped.


I totally agree Steve.....For that matter I wish all animals were chipped..... I just cant believe no one is looking for this boy.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> You've said that before too, Rick. *cough* Cosmo *cough


Look at him though.....fly him out, and I'll take him.

Though I might need more than just your couch at that point...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I e-mailed my Dh the picture and got the *BIG BOLD NOWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*.. DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT.................


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I e-mailed my Dh the picture and got the *BIG BOLD NOWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*.. DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT.................


You could always have you DH drive him out this way, next time he's gonna be in the area...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> You could always have you DH drive him out this way, next time he's gonna be in the area...


He was just in Portland for 9 days..... He said if I get the kids to move out...Like that is ever going to happen...............


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Seems like you've said that before, though.....


i agree that is what she said about Ms.Abbie and you know what happened with that.. lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope my plate is full....... No room........... Briggs is here tho.....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

He sure is a gorgeous boy, so fluffy. I'm so happy that he was saved. I just can't believe no one was looking for him. Just look at his happy smile.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

any news on this handsome boy

hope he gets adopted soon


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenPaws2 said:


> any news on this handsome boy
> 
> hope he gets adopted soon


Right now Briggs is in a foster home during his hw treatment..... We think the foster home is going to fail and keep him......


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love failed forster families!.
We should make a thread on all the failed forsters.I bet many people would post on that one and Maggies' Mom would be the 1st,on it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been good...... Lexie almost became a fail foster, but it wasnt .... but it was oh so close.....


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Right now Briggs is in a foster home during his hw treatment..... We think the foster home is going to fail and keep him......


aaww i hope his foster family is a failure and does keep him cause he is too cute not to keep


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I have been good...... Lexie almost became a fail foster, but it wasnt .... but it was oh so close.....


That's exactly why my husband won't allow me to forster!.
Lexie is gorgeous and it would have been a failed one,for me,as well.I love her color but I also love that big boy,on the top of this thread.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

But I have to say... I have had many fosters come through and some you fall head over hills for and others you like, but are glad they found a forever home.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

Update on Briggs please.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Briggs is going through his Hw treatment and doing well...He is in a foster home and we all think he has found his new forever home...I dont think this guy will be able to give him up....


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

One gorgeous boy...he's going to make some family very happy!! 

Margaret


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I LOVE his face .. he looks like a big teddy bear.. I am glad you guys saved him in time


----------

